
Overcoming Amenorrhea – Review by Anna Boniface of Tina Muir’s New Book - savingthrow
https://www.running-physio.com/amenorrhea-book/
======
savingthrow
Anna Boniface has made some important contributions about RED-S (reletive
energy difficiency in sport), which often accompanies an eating disorder, or
disordered thoughts about food.

We have a lot of preconceptions about eating disorders, and it's good to hear
from people who challenge those.

Also, HN for some reason flipping loves the idea that exercise is a treatment
for mental illness, so it's useful to remind ourselves that for some people
exercise is part of their illness.

